# Pea



## AlphaM (May 27, 2014)

Anybody remember these guys or what happened to them? Heard they had good


----------



## DreamChaser (May 27, 2014)

AlphaM said:


> Anybody remember these guys or what happened to them? Heard they had good



Fire...........


----------



## Tren4Life (May 27, 2014)

I'm running their tren with no trouble. Smooth as butter. 

And don't ask cuz I'm not giving out the contact info.


----------



## AlphaM (May 27, 2014)

DreamChaser said:


> Fire...........



Oh really? They still in the depths somewhere are they?


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 27, 2014)

pea was high quality gear..


----------



## AlphaM (May 27, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> I'm running their tren with no trouble. Smooth as butter.
> 
> And don't ask cuz I'm not giving out the contact info.



What would ever give u the impression that I would ask for a contact?? But good info


----------



## Tren4Life (May 27, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> pea IS high quality gear..



Fixed that for you. BB.


----------



## Tren4Life (May 27, 2014)

AlphaM said:


> What would ever give u the impression that I would ask for a contact?? But good info



Not saying you are asking.  Just putting it out there so no one does.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 27, 2014)

best dbol i ever had was pea


----------



## AlphaM (May 27, 2014)

Yeah good idea. I'm scared to death of ordering from anywhere that's new to me


----------



## RowdyBrad (May 28, 2014)

Great test and orals. Been years though.


----------



## Yaya (May 28, 2014)

Was good stuff


----------



## Tren4Life (May 28, 2014)

Yaya said:


> Was good stuff



Did something go south YaYa? 
I just got an order in Feb.


----------



## AlphaM (May 28, 2014)

The thing is I posted the thread was I had heard that he was up and running again and I made an order thru him but he had to disappear before I could get the goods. He seemed like a good bro and I kno he would make it right. Not looking for the contact just if somebody could help me out and run it by him. I still have all of the original info. Any help appreciated bros


----------



## Yaya (May 28, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> Did something go south YaYa?
> I just got an order in Feb.



No clue, "was" meaning, what I did in the past was always good


----------



## Tren4Life (May 28, 2014)

Yaya said:


> No clue, "was" meaning, what I did in the past was always good



Right on. 

My bad.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (May 28, 2014)

Steel please post contact info.

Thank you


----------



## Tren4Life (May 28, 2014)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Steel please post contact info.
> 
> Thank you





Dick !!!!!!


----------



## TheLupinator (May 28, 2014)

Above reproach


----------



## RowdyBrad (May 28, 2014)

If it is back, maybe they don't want a thread?


----------



## mistah187 (May 28, 2014)

Pea was always good. Is always good.


----------



## Yaya (May 28, 2014)

RowdyBrad said:


> If it is back, maybe they don't want a thread?



This is the uncensored section. .. pretty much anything goes for the most part and this goes


----------



## TheLupinator (May 28, 2014)

As far as I know they have closed up shop. Could be retired or taking a break. If he does come back, he's always got my business.


----------



## RowdyBrad (May 28, 2014)

Ok, wasn't sure if they were private or not.


----------



## losieloos (May 28, 2014)

Who is better pea or pinnicle? I read good pinnicle reviews on eroids.


----------



## AlphaD (May 28, 2014)

losieloos said:


> Who is better pea or pinnicle? I read good pinnicle reviews on eroids.



Hahahaha,  oh shit i remember that thread


----------



## Yaya (May 28, 2014)

^^^^ Ya assholes,  I started a thread similar in 2012
My first thread at SI


----------



## anewguy (May 28, 2014)

Good stuff for sure.


----------



## SuperBane (May 28, 2014)

Yaya said:


> ^^^^ Ya assholes,  I started a thread similar in 2012
> My first thread at SI



Brother Bundy welcomed you in that thread with one of the warmest embraces known to us on SI at the time.

Legendary shit bro.


----------



## Rumpy (May 28, 2014)

I love you Yaya


----------



## SFGiants (May 28, 2014)

They lost their supplier and got out of the game.


----------



## j2048b (May 28, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> They lost their supplier and got out of the game.



good to know! thats why i never got a response last time i contacted them!!  or... they quit liking me


----------



## jyoung8j (May 28, 2014)

Tht sux.. was good shyt..


----------



## Jada (May 28, 2014)

Pea mmmm good until he left me a voice message at 1am" I hate ur dk meat taco eating ass N****" :0


----------



## SuperBane (May 28, 2014)

Jada said:


> Pea mmmm good until he left me a voice message at 1am" I hate ur dk meat taco eating ass N****" :0



Hahaha I'm in tears !! No mention of small hands?


----------



## AlphaD (May 28, 2014)

Yaya said:


> ^^^^ Ya assholes,  I started a thread similar in 2012
> My first thread at SI



Well Yaya who is better? Pea or Pinn? Lol!


----------



## grind4it (May 28, 2014)

Pea was great. I'm still working down a stockpile of NPP and TA I bought from them....needless to say PEA was the "Real Deal". Maybe they will resurface.


----------



## losieloos (May 28, 2014)

grind4it said:


> Pea was great. I'm still working down a stockpile of NPP and TA I bought from them....needless to say PEA was the "Real Deal". Maybe they will resurface.



I see what you did there.


----------



## Gt500face (May 29, 2014)

Loved PEA's Drol and Dbol


----------



## j2048b (May 29, 2014)

Got a bunch of their lady var for the woman which she never touched and a bunch of provi! Man they were great!!


----------

